# Lookg 4reference breeder/rescue possible neglect?



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Mods, please move as you see fit- I am really not sure where to post this..........


I received this note from another rescue that I often help out with 
I received permission prior to this post that I might cross post to this board.
If anyone on this board has any input (good OR bad ) please PM to me and I will forward it along......I did not get authorization to post email addresses and would rather that any ionfo that you have to offer stay anonymous anyway; for your security......
Many thanks in advance.








The message is as follows:

I am looking for information or a reference on a GSD breeder and all-breed rescuer who recently moved to Kentucky from your area (she has had addresses in Derry, NH, Lawrence, MA and Windham, NH). She has gone by the names Susan (Sue) Creed and Susan (Sue) Viglione and was affiliated with a gal in Windham named Andrea Meade. 

Before I transport with her again, I am hoping to either justify or explain away what I saw or find out if there is any information that I should be aware of in her recent past. Im extremely concerned about the filthy condition of her van and the questionable health and condition of a dog and puppies that I saw that had been in her care for quite some time prior to the transport. I thought the best way to obtain honest answers was to reach out to the rescuers and GSD experts in the area from where she pulled up roots.

Thank you in advance for any help.

Best Regards,

Susan P
Frenchburg, KY

Please PM Kate (LadyHawk) privately with any onformation you may have to offer.........
Many thanks.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh no, that doesnt sound good. Why does her name sound familiar?


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Both Sue & Andrea use to be members here on the board, before
it was mentioned in the rescue forums that rescues had to PB GSD 
on this board.


----------



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

Sue ran A Canine's Creed rescue out of NH for years. Worked a lot with Southern dogs and sometimes from OH. Andrea was not part of the rescue that I know of.. Sue's moved now and Lisa (someone...I don't know her last name) took over the rescue. 

Sue also breeds GSDs.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NH55.html


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Have no knowledge of this person but.....
I hope no one ever judges me on the cleanliness of my truck








Mary


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

What kind of condition where the dog and puppies in?


----------

